# Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - Stereo mix and Alt mics emails going out over next 2-3 days



## Synesthesia (Mar 17, 2013)

A new demo from our good mate Rohan Stevenson featuring the new Horns library, and also Sable, Albion, Loegria and Percussion. This is 100% Spitfire, 100% from those libraries. Enjoy!

CAPTAIN BROWN LEADS THE ATTACK

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Captain_Brown_Leads_the_Attack_R.mp3[/mp3]




FULL WALKTHROUGH FOR VOL 1




FIRST TEASER FOR VOL 1!!!




UPDATE --- Some more info on *Volume 1!*

The first part, CTAO main mics, is *21.5 GB* of uncompressed WAV, delivered as *10.5 GB* of compressed NCW format.

The price for Volume 1 is *RRP £169*, with an *initial promo period price of £127* and with an additional offer of a *10% discount voucher* to use in our webshop (these to be distributed AFTER the promo period ends.)

Our launch date is to be *Monday 17th June*, and the discount period will end *July 1st*.

The content of Vol 1 is:

*VOLUME 1*

*SOLO HORN:*
- Longs
- Legato slurred
- Shorts Marcato
- Shorts Tenuto
- Shorts Staccato

*HORNS A2:*
- Longs
- Legato slurred
- Legato Tongued
- Longs Cuivre (Brassy)
- Longs "Bells Up"
- Longs stopped
- Shorts Marcato
- Shorts Tenuto
- Shorts Staccato
- Shorts "Bells Up" Staccato
- Shorts "Bells Up" Longer short
- Double Tongue (w&w/o end accent)
- Triple Tongue (w&w/o end accent)
- Quadruple Tongue (w&w/o end accent)
- Falls (Fast and Slow)
- Rips (Fast and Slow)
- Trills major
- Trills minor

___________________________________


Spitfire are delighted to announce our *first* brass release for our new BML British Modular Library range.

The *British Modular Library* is an ultra detailed study of the entire orchestral canon with special attention to solo instruments and smaller groups of players to bring the musicians into sharp focus. Recorded to 2" tape at one of the world's finest scoring stages, through rarified microphones and custom "montserrat" pre-amps into the world's largest Neve 88R desk. The BML features the searing talents of London's greatest orchestral players, playing priceless instruments just as they do on some of the most famous film scores ever recorded. From Gladiator to Inception, Harry Potter to James Bond, Terminator to The Bourne Trilogy.

BML is *incredibly deeply sampled* not only with dynamic layers and round robins but also with an incredible array of differing mic positions and exclusive mixed stereo and 5.1 versions from our chief engineer Jake Jackson.

We're delighted to announce that initial production has just been completed on *BML 201 Horns*. Featuring both solo horn and horns a2. Three unique - and arguably one of the greatest - players in the world, exhaustively sampled for the first in a series of brass modules.

We're currently editing and building this module alongside Sable 2&3 and Hans' new percussion library so Price and Release Date TBC but be rest assured that we'll be offering early adoption rewards for those who want to get their hands on this fantastic material at v1.0

Complete Recorded Articulation List (both solo and a2):

UNMUTED

Legato ints 
Legato ints tongued detache 
Legato fast run intervals 
Longs
Longs cuivre 
Staccatissimo 
Marcato Shorts 
Tenuto Shorts 
Tenuto Bridging Notes
Double tongue
Triple tongue
Quad tongue
Trills maj
Trills min
Longs flutter
Rips short and quick
Rips longer
Falls short and quick
Falls longer



MUTED

Legato ints MUTED 
Legato Ints tongued MUTED
Longs MUTED
Longs flutter MUTED
Staccatissimo - MUTED
Marcato Shorts -- MUTED 
Tenuto Shorts -- MUTED 
Tenuto Bridging Notes -- MUTED 
Rips short and quick MUTED
Rips longer MUTED
Falls short and quick MUTED
Falls longer MUTED


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

Yeeees !!!


----------



## Lex (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

droool


----------



## Resoded (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

Very exciting!


----------



## playz123 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

Keep including those loyalty discount vouchers as well please.  Looking forward to hearing more about this release.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

It'll be interesting to see the first prices on these Horns and Flutes, which should give us an idea of the overall package.


----------



## midi_controller (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

My body is ready.


----------



## TheWillardofOZ (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

YES!!!!

It looks like all of the BML libraries will be individualized by instrument. My wallet is already angry with me. Oh well.... o-[][]-o


----------



## EforEclectic (Mar 17, 2013)

Surprised these are in progress already. Good news (for me, not my wallet). 

I'm excited though. I'm loving Sable thus far, and I have high hopes for the rest of the BML series.


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 17, 2013)

So, can I get Spitfire's bank routing number so I can just direct deposit my ASCAP checks and get it over with??? o=<


----------



## midi_controller (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

This really does look fantastic. Incredible amount of articulations here, many of which I never would have thought of doing, or never thought a developer would record. Please do trombones next! I know trumpet is the obvious choice but we are in desperate need of good trombones!


----------



## TheWillardofOZ (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

I'd just like to say that I absolutely love the direction Spitfire is headed with their product line. I got into composing with samples one year ago and Albion I was my first and only orchestral library. With the attention to detail and convenience of every library integrated to work so well together, I may end up a Spitfire-only composer. Can't wait to see what else lies ahead!


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey Spitfire- Do a small intimate sounding choir....pretty please.


----------



## marmalade haze (Mar 17, 2013)

count me in. Great work, and keep these awesome libraries coming. : )

jh


----------



## 667 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

Sounds pretty awesome although I confess I almost certainly do not have the cash for this upgrade! But I said the same thing about Sable until I heard it so we will see. 

Is there going to be a percussion release as part of BML? I know it's probably too early to comment, but given the comprehensive Redux release and the coming HZ library I'm not sure what would be left..?


----------



## danielcartisano (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh god...

Spitfire I love you.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

Nice. It's interesting that the strings came as 3 volumes you could buy together, whereas the flute and horns are just single instruments. Wonder if singles are purely the way forward for the BML range now?


----------



## Blakus (Mar 19, 2013)

It makes sense to offer the wind/brass instruments individually. Strings are really 4 instruments in one I guess.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*



Guy Rowland @ Tue Mar 19 said:


> Wonder if singles are purely the way forward for the BML range now?



Seems I read here somewhere that Vol. II of the Flutes will be same arts, but with Piccolo & Alto Flute.

I'm hoping for a Vol. II of the horns with complete arts for stopped horns (a1 & a2), coupled with same for "open" 4 (or 6) horns unison. We'll see what the SF chaps cook up for us.

This BML series thing is some of the best news in sampling to come around in years!


----------



## windshore (Mar 19, 2013)

quantum7 @ 3/17/2013 said:


> Hey Spitfire- Do a small intimate sounding choir....pretty please.



This would actually be more exciting to me... if SF was into the challenge. I could also appreciate them not wanting to go there with current technology.


----------



## Resoded (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*



jamwerks @ 19th March 2013 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Tue Mar 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if singles are purely the way forward for the BML range now?
> ...



Yes, that's a great idea. 4 or 6 horns would be a fantastic addition to the two horn patches.


----------



## Steve Steele (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

I'm starting to regret not being an early buyer after listening to those overlay demos. :(


----------



## George Caplan (Mar 24, 2013)

Blakus @ Tue Mar 19 said:


> It makes sense to offer the wind/brass instruments individually.



it definitely does. it makes commercial sense hard drive memory sense and not everyone wants every brass instrument.


----------



## The Darris (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

I hope the short both normal and muted have many velocity layers. I utilize fast swelling short passages a lot and can't seem to get that sound needed from a small-ish horn section. Can't wait to hear these horns.


----------



## PJLance (Mar 26, 2013)

quantum7 @ 18th March 2013 said:


> Hey Spitfire- Do a small intimate sounding choir....pretty please.



+1 :D


----------



## Caedwallon (Mar 29, 2013)

Spitfire Horns? Holy moly! Count me in.


----------



## Conor (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

What on earth is quad-tonguing?


----------



## dedersen (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*



CobraTrumpet @ Sat Mar 30 said:


> What on earth is quad-tonguing?


Sounds like something that requires one of the more expensive cable packages.


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 30, 2013)

I did not get an early-bird offer from Spitfire although I am customer of Albion I + Albion II and Sable Complete.
Didn´t they send out emails to the loyal customers?


----------



## british_bpm (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

Just announced for now, price TBC, early bird adoption offers TBC. Production only just finished we're still in "post" with this one.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 30, 2013)

O.K. Did not read "TBC".

I am looking forward to this new Spitfire product.
And thanks for all the other helpful libraries.


----------



## Synesthesia (May 21, 2013)

Hi all,

Just wanted to update on this project.

Its coming together very nicely - we are expecting to release in June. It sounds... beautiful.

We have so much content, and want to set fair prices for all of our BML range, so we've decided to release this in two volumes.

More news to follow shortly!

Paul :D


----------



## jamwerks (May 21, 2013)

Very excited. Great brass is what's missing the most.


----------



## TSU (May 21, 2013)

June... wow. Thats great!


----------



## dcoscina (May 21, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Tue May 21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to update on this project.
> 
> ...



I'm sure this is a stupid question but I have to ask- what price range do you expect this BML series to inhabit...

I know I know...just wait for the official release. [waiting eagerly]


----------



## muziksculp (May 21, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

Hi Paul,

Looking forward to adding BML Horns ! 

I find horns to be one of the most used brass sections. They blend in very nicely with Strings. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## jamwerks (May 22, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Tue May 21 said:


> We have so much content, and want to set fair prices for all of our BML range, so we've decided to release this in two volumes.



Did I say already that I'm pumped for these? Don't know if anyone is NOT going to want these Brass from Air Studios. The more content the better !! I'm personally hoping for both stopped & "con sordino" (oop, did I already say that). Maybe in an eventual vol. 3?

Great choice that of doing both solo & a2 =o _-) =o


----------



## british_bpm (May 22, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

We may have news for you soon on this. The horns team seem to be catching up with the Sable team!!!

Paul played me some of the longs, I made a mistake in my underpants when I heard them...

C. x


----------



## Resoded (May 22, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

Great news, but how much will it cost?


----------



## Enyak (May 22, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

Pricing really is the crux for me on this lib. There are some pretty good horns using the standard multiple sampled arts approach out there now. (CineBrass, HW Brass, Albion 1, VSL, Project SAM).

As much as I want more british orchestral samples in my life, it may just not distinguish itself enough from those other libs for me. I am sure the product by itself will be killer though.


----------



## dcoscina (May 22, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*



Enyak @ Wed May 22 said:


> Pricing really is the crux for me on this lib. There are some pretty good horns using the standard multiple sampled arts approach out there now. (CineBrass, HW Brass, Albion 1, VSL, Project SAM).
> 
> As much as I want more british orchestral samples in my life, it may just not distinguish itself enough from those other libs for me. I am sure the product by itself will be killer though.



I have a lot of brass libraries as well but I would love to have full horns that will mix well with all my other existing Spitfire Libs. We could speculate all day as to the price that they will charge but it will be what it will be. If they use the Sable pricing model, then I too will have to think long and hard (not that they wouldn't be worth it- just a matter of disposable funds). 

I think I read that they will have an early bird discount. I'm really interested in the 2 horn patches.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (May 22, 2013)

Sad that brass always comes before woodwinds :(


----------



## Synesthesia (May 22, 2013)

Don't be sad Pedro! We have a LOT of woodwinds as well as brass recorded and in production! 2013 and 2014 are going to be fun for BML enthusiasts!


----------



## jamwerks (May 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

Strange that in 2013, we still don't have complete Brass (imo). Cinesamples didn't do solo brass with mutes, nor solo muted horn, nor solo stopped horn. HB has only sus & stacc solo stopped horn (whoopie!!).

Pretty hard to do detailed brass writing with such a limited pallet. I've been waiting for someone to do detailed brass, in the way BWW did woodwinds.

Can't wait for BML brass (oops, did I say that already?). I'm sure everyone is going to be speechless after hearing these, just like we've been with Sable. o=<


----------



## Enyak (May 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

Obviously there's always the most important art missing.  I agree that having more thorough BWW-styled libs would be nice though.

In the case of BML Horns I would really like dynamic sustains (crescendo - one of my fave sample tricks!, decrescendo, etc). Maybe they'll x-fade really nicely though.


----------



## dcoscina (May 23, 2013)

I think VSL is the only library that has really a vast amount of articulations. Spitfire is gaining ground quite quickly however!


----------



## synthetic (May 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*



Enyak @ Thu May 23 said:


> In the case of BML Horns I would really like dynamic sustains (crescendo - one of my fave sample tricks!, decrescendo, etc). Maybe they'll x-fade really nicely though.



Yes, I hope these come back into fashion. 8dio Adagio has done this very well.


----------



## Synesthesia (May 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*



Enyak @ Thu May 23 said:


> In the case of BML Horns I would really like dynamic sustains (crescendo - one of my fave sample tricks!, decrescendo, etc). *Maybe they'll x-fade really nicely though.*



This. :wink: 

I have an aversion to prerecorded phrase-y type arts, even though I know everyone likes different things.. thats just my preference.

I prefer to have control over the swell, so I can mold it musically to my will. I hate having to listen to something that 90% of the time won't fit my particular application, so I would have to end up changing things to fit around it..

So our job is to make the modwheel your friend, and make the transitions as seamless as possible.


----------



## Ed (May 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*



Synesthesia @ Thu May 23 said:


> I prefer to have control over the swell, so I can mold it musically to my will. I hate having to listen to something that 90% of the time won't fit my particular application, so I would have to end up changing things to fit around it..



yea, also while I really like the dynamic bowings of Adagio, you really need a LOT of them.


----------



## jamwerks (May 24, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*



Ed @ Fri May 24 said:


> yea, also while I really like the dynamic bowings of Adagio, you really need a LOT of them.



Agreed. I think that dynamic samples are a step forward in sampling. The more you have, the better, but even with the 8 available per instrument, you can really do lots. There is also the possibility to stretch-compress them for variation using time-machine.

Instead of recording legatos the traditional way with say 3 RR's, maybe better to record 3 different types (shapings of the notes) of legato. That mimics exactly what players do, and something that we are always refining with them (especially strings) during recording sessions.

No problem for me that SF is going the mod-wheel route. I like having different libraries with different approaches. 

That said, brass do have their own "signature" sounds. The "dynamic samples" needed imo, would be the Sfzpp stuff (especially with mutes, which give it even more of a metallic sound). That's really not possible with the mod-wheel.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (May 24, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*



Synesthesia @ Fri May 24 said:


> I have an aversion to prerecorded phrase-y type arts, even though I know everyone likes different things.. thats just my preference.
> 
> I prefer to have control over the swell, so I can mold it musically to my will. I hate having to listen to something that 90% of the time won't fit my particular application, so I would have to end up changing things to fit around it..
> 
> So our job is to make the modwheel your friend, and make the transitions as seamless as possible.



FINALLY an orchestral developer that thinks like a real musician/composer...


----------



## lucky909091 (May 24, 2013)

Uups, I thought Enyak is a composer not a developer?


EDIT: Now I got it. It was wrongly quoted by Pedro. Of course Spitfire Audio Development said so.


----------



## british_bpm (May 24, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*

Thanks Pedro, That's our whole ethos, not one of us are software devs by trade, everyone one of us are composers or work in the industry. Our editors are qualified music editors, song writers, producers and engineers all being graduates from the world class Tonmeister course. We have Andy Blaney and Blake Robinson, Paul and myself, even our webmaster is a hugely successful music editor (Les Miserables, Atonement). So we sit there all day sweating over our craft thinking "wouldn't it be good if this worked like this, or we did this" and at the end of the day we cork a bottle or pour a pint and go to each other "wouldn't it be good if...." at which point there tends to be a lot of "yeah yeah yeah and what if we...."

We're torn between releasing too much info re. stuff that is in the pipeline and frustrating you all with "when is it coming out, I can't wait?!!" but I think we'll have some more news soon about this and other exciting additions to that bronzy brassy, belly, valvy, stoppy, spit droppy on the floory family of instruments!

C. x


----------



## germancomponist (May 24, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS*



Synesthesia @ Fri May 24 said:


> Enyak @ Thu May 23 said:
> 
> 
> > In the case of BML Horns I would really like dynamic sustains (crescendo - one of my fave sample tricks!, decrescendo, etc). *Maybe they'll x-fade really nicely though.*
> ...



+ 100


----------



## Synesthesia (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

Hi all!

So heres a little teaser for Vol 1 - just looking at the a2 patch.



We are probably about 2 weeks away from release, I'll do a proper walkthrough in about 10 days once we've finished beta testing it and fiddling!

I think its sounding very nice so far though.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## EforEclectic (May 31, 2013)

That looks pretty exciting.


----------



## TSU (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

:shock: this is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Resoded (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

Sounds amazing. Credit card at the ready.


----------



## Synesthesia (May 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 

Just a few extra bits of info.. Vols 1 and 2 combined are about 60GB with just the CTAO mics.

Not sure just yet the exact size of Vol 1 only - - once I've ncw-ed it -- I will post that info up when we are closer to release.

We are going to 'manage' the rollout of the mic positions far more carefully this time, so the initial launch will be CTAO only, and then we will issue the Stereo mixes next, followed by Alt mics. These will lag behind by approx 3-4 weeks each time. Its a massive amount of data to wrangle.


----------



## jamwerks (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

Sounds even better than I would have imagined. Congrats especially on all the multi-tongue stuff & the two types of legato.

I take it that what is listed on the articulations as "muted", is really "stopped".


----------



## Synesthesia (May 31, 2013)

Thanks Jamwerks -- yes indeed, should read "stopped".. !


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

very nice sound and articulation list.


----------



## midi_controller (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

Dammit you guys, I was hoping that this wouldn't sound very good so I could pass it up, but NOOOO, you couldn't let me could you? In that case, please make it very affordable!

You're doing trombones next right? Right?


----------



## Ed (May 31, 2013)

Holy crap


----------



## Ryan Scully (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

Wow. :shock:


----------



## Adrian Myers (May 31, 2013)

The low dynamics on that staccato patch are gorgeous. So clear and delicate. Also that little progression had 70s appeal.


----------



## british_bpm (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

I'm jealous, Paul has a beta and I can't play with it yet!

To evangelize a little here, aside from the brilliant recording made by Jake Jackson and the immense efforts of the Horns post prod' team, a lot of the sonic quality of this comes from the vast talents of UK horn players who I would argue rank among the best in the world. The discipline these guys have and had on our sessions was staggering. Imagine the time it took to record the "bells up" sessions, physically holding the instrument up and parping away at lip-bleed dynamics, it was a site to be seen!

C.


----------



## dcoscina (May 31, 2013)

Yeah credit card ready. Those double and triple tongue arts sold it for me. I need them!!!


----------



## narapo (May 31, 2013)

How come I get a "not found" when trying to reach Spitfire Audio's website (following the link in Paul's signature for example) ?


----------



## Maestro77 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

Seriously impressed by this video. The sounds and articulation list are both amazing. Really hope it's affordable (most other Spitfire libraries are unfortunately not!).


----------



## british_bpm (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

hmmm thanks for that report, it appears our site has gone down. Normal service will resume soon.

Also "Too expensive"?? with respect I wholeheartedly must agree to differ!


----------



## dcoscina (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*



Maestro77 @ Fri May 31 said:


> Seriously impressed by this video. The sounds and articulation list are both amazing. Really hope it's affordable (most other Spitfire libraries are unfortunately not!).



Don't get your hopes up. Based on the size of this library. I figure it to be in line with the Albion line pricing- which isn't bad by any stretch


----------



## dcoscina (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*



british_bpm @ Fri May 31 said:


> hmmm thanks for that report, it appears our site has gone down. Normal service will resume soon.
> 
> Also "Too expensive"?? with respect I wholeheartedly must agree to differ!



I concur but hey you can't please everyone. You guys will price it fairly just like your other libs.


----------



## Manuel (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

Sounds and looks truely amazing!

Maybe a bit of an early question, but do you guys have plans for the rest of the brass section?

thanks and regards, Manuel


----------



## Synesthesia (May 31, 2013)

Hi Manuel!

I don't think I'm giving too much away if I say we've almost finished recording all of the Brass and Woods...

:D

Paul


----------



## Manuel (May 31, 2013)

wow, like christmas in midsummer  thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## british_bpm (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

Re. pricing, the reason for making BML a multi modular library is so it is affordable to most (we hope). We're even breaking Horns into two volumes so the library can be both rich and detailed, or simply affordable definitive essentials. The albions are there to fill in your gaps and perfectly integrate with the BML range as the hall is the same, the signal path is the same and musicians are always positioned in their correct positions so it all slots together like an sonic jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## british_bpm (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

the site's back up, thanks again for report, we've got an interesting blog there about building a studio, bit of a geek-out. But for now I'm going to watch Paul's vid again!


----------



## 667 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*



midi_controller @ Fri May 31 said:


> Dammit you guys, I was hoping that this wouldn't sound very good so I could pass it up, but NOOOO, you couldn't let me could you? In that case, please make it very affordable!
> 
> You're doing trombones next right? Right?


LOL I had the same thought viewing the video. I already have current (and expensive) brass libraries... but as usual SF is bringing something new and sonically special to the table that I'm no doubt going to HAVE to have.

At this rate I'll never save up to buy Albion I.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

This sounds truly amazing, guys! Did I miss the release date...?


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

WOW!


----------



## George Caplan (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

thats the best multitongued sound ive heard so far. that sounds authentic and even more importantly it looks easily playable. what mutes will there be? harmon ect?


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 1, 2013)

This is really great stuff. I will buy the whole bundle.


----------



## Enyak (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

Just watched and listened to the new video. The tongued legato sounds very useful right of the bat with its detache sound. I can think of quite a few musical applications for that right away.

Overall, fantastic recording quality, but I almost think that this is missing a Volume 3 with 4 horns now. Would be interesting to hear some "fake" 4 horns based on the existing samples using the transpose trick.

There's something about how wet the sound is that has me a bit worried about chordal writing (mushy), but I'll have to take another listen. In Albion Brass even the close mics still have a lot of room in them, which can be distracting.

I also would like to hear an attempt at CCing a Sfz, but I already know I'd prefer pre-recorded dynamics. 

Overall, sounds like this will be a main anchor in quite a few studios once it's released.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 1, 2013)

Does this mean Spitfire trumpet and trombone libraries, too?!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jun 1, 2013)

lucianogiacomozzi @ Sat Jun 01 said:


> Does this mean Spitfire trumpet and trombone libraries, too?!



Just a few posts above:



Synesthesia @ Sat Jun 01 said:


> Hi Manuel!
> 
> I don't think I'm giving too much away if I say we've almost finished recording all of the Brass and Woods...
> 
> ...



The horns sound amazing. Can't wait. The first time I heard Sable and the entire BML concept I knew my wallet was going to get substantially lighter...


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jun 1, 2013)

This sounds truly wonderful chaps. I love the attention to detail. You've definitely have covered all the essentials here. 

Quick question: The multiple tongue stuff - Is it synced to the host tempo? 

Please come out with trumpets and trombones next! That is the part of my library that desperately needs some detail. 

Congrats on the imminent release.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*



Maestro77 @ Fri May 31 said:


> Seriously impressed by this video. The sounds and articulation list are both amazing. Really hope it's affordable (most other Spitfire libraries are unfortunately not!).


The term "affordable" is quite subjective, of course, but because of Pre release pricing AND the loyalty discount vouchers that Spitfire offer, I consider their products to indeed be affordable.....and worth every penny.

One idea I can think of to make something even more affordable might be to split the modules in three...price wise as well as releasing the different mic groupings separately....which they do already. For example, perhaps someone would be happy having only the brass mix mics, so why couldn't they purchase only those mics, and then buy one of the other mic positions later...or not. I would understand if buying the three modules one at a time would cost more than buying the package, but still this might work for both Spitfire and those who may be on a tight budget. Just a thought.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 1, 2013)

noxtenebrae17 @ Sat Jun 01 said:


> This sounds truly wonderful chaps. I love the attention to detail. You've definitely have covered all the essentials here.
> 
> Quick question: The multiple tongue stuff - Is it synced to the host tempo?



Sounded like recorded phrases to me, but maybe I am wrong. I must admit I only listened on laptop so far


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 1, 2013)

Simon Ravn @ Sat Jun 01 said:


> Sounded like recorded phrases to me, but maybe I am wrong. I must admit I only listened on laptop so far



Indeed - it could still potentially go through TM Pro though (?)

Sounds terrific, like everyone else love the tonguing. Hopeful that the two legato types will allow for some clean faster lines too. Interested to know how vol 1 / 2 splits the material.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 1, 2013)

Mihkel Zilmer @ Sat 01 Jun said:


> lucianogiacomozzi @ Sat Jun 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean Spitfire trumpet and trombone libraries, too?!
> ...



Ah thanks, I must have missed that!


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*



playz123 @ Sat Jun 01 said:


> Maestro77 @ Fri May 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously impressed by this video. The sounds and articulation list are both amazing. Really hope it's affordable (most other Spitfire libraries are unfortunately not!).
> ...



Hi there this is a very good point. However the mic positions do not substantially add to our costs, we record these anyway to make our mixes, our "sound" the only addition to our workload is grouping them all into edits, a bit more titling, and some additional server load, oh and we've switched from archiving on 1TB drives to 2TB drives! 

In conclusion the complications of licensing and watermarking more "products" having more transactions to process and licenses to issue and track outweighs the extra costs we accrue issuing all licenses with extended mic and mix arrays.

If we could make this stuff any cheaper we would, we very very carefully match our prices to our projected costs. We use the best facilities in the world which have world class price tags! We don't imitate the conditions of blockbuster film scores, we replicate them. So the costs involved in producing a Harry Potter score, a Bourne Score, are the same as the costs we accrue. Moreover, we don't have deals with the MU we simply pay the musicians we record absolute top-rate, and the musicians we use are the best in the UK today. Please remember that a significant proportion our sales go back to all our technicians engineers and musicians in the shape of our voluntary royalty scheme. We all live very humble lifestyles, I still cycle to work everyday, there's no Astons or Bristols being bought from our efforts, we subsidise our commitments to Spitfire by continuing to work in the cut throat business of composition. 

We always appreciate a consensus on how we can deliver what people truly need and want and appreciate and welcome your continued feedback, it makes us shape and plan to suit not only our own "train-set" approach to making this stuff, but what everyone wants needs and hopes to have...

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Resoded (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

Really, really looking forward to this, and all other releases.

Quick question though, will you guys move on to complete the brass range before you release woodwinds?

Will there be any bundle deals?


----------



## Ed (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*



british_bpm @ Sat Jun 01 said:


> We all live very humble lifestyles, I still cycle to work everyday, there's no Astons or Bristols being bought from our efforts, we subsidise our commitments to Spitfire by continuing to work in the cut throat business of composition.



Rubbish I bet you're typing with a diamond keyboard right now


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*



british_bpm @ Sat Jun 01 said:


> I still cycle to work everyday, there's no Astons or Bristols being bought from our efforts,



Hope you at least bought yourself a nice bike!

Anyway it's a pleasure buying stuff from people with our same passion for music.

Hope I don't sound like a broken record a broken record a broken record a broken re..., but you guys might consider doing a vol III for the Horns, doing a reduced sample-set of solo horn with a straight mute. As you guys know, Ravel, Debussy, Stravinsky & many others used it ALL over the place (especially Sffz & Sfzpp stuff).

Imo, media composers around the world don't think of these special sounds, because they've very often learned "orchestration" from samples, and nobody (except Westgate) ever did a horn with a straight mute. If you guys do them, everybody is going to start using them. Real orchestrators really NEED these sounds. o=?


----------



## Embertone (Jun 1, 2013)

The sound is STUNNING - Congrats guys!!! Your products are an inspiration


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*



Ed @ Sat Jun 01 said:


> british_bpm @ Sat Jun 01 said:
> 
> 
> > We all live very humble lifestyles, I still cycle to work everyday, there's no Astons or Bristols being bought from our efforts, we subsidise our commitments to Spitfire by continuing to work in the cut throat business of composition.
> ...



Do they exist?? Plenty of oligarchs here in London, maybe you've stumbled upon a niche market Ed?

No seriously my bike is a basic from Evans, but you don't want anything flashy in London, my bike was recently "harvested" outside St Pancras, bell, lights, brake pads gone, and curiously those little hoods on the tyre valves.... What's the black market value of those these days.....

Anyway back to the Horny issue, thanks again for further suggestions, to be honest I would welcome recording horns in the UK at any opportunity they're the most brilliant instrumentalists with such amazingly consistent results.... But we have some other amazing brass up our sleeves..... Low is v close to being done..... Trumpets? more of a challenge..... Ooops felines out of le sacs.

C.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

I think people are very brave, riding bicycles in London 8)


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*



british_bpm @ Sat Jun 01 said:


> ..... Low is v close to being done..... Trumpets? more of a challenge..... Ooops felines out of le sacs.
> 
> C.



This means trombones right? Wooooooo!

But wait, please, oh please tell me you guys did a bass trombone. This is a HUGE hole in the market right now, Cinebrass layered theirs with a Tuba or Cimbasso based on the patch, and Hollywood Brass combined theirs with 2 tenors, like they did in EWQLSO. With the exception of VSL (too dry) and Project SAM (VERY basic), there just isn't really any out there. Seriously, I would pay the same price as one of the Sable volumes for only a BML Bass Trombone, that is how badly I want one.


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

I'm not saying anything but do you know London has some very good contra-bass trombone players too?

I know we had 2 tenor, 2 bass and 1 CB bone on Iceni???????


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 1, 2013)

Will you be doing some very British brass band instruments too? Like you did the HornEuph patch on Loegria? I love the sound of the euphonium (and horns in general!).


----------



## TSU (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

-- deleted --


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

Will surely be getting *BML201 HORNS*, and the rest of the Brass Family ! 

Love the entire Sable line, especially _Sable Strings Volumes 1 & 2_ Amazing Libraries 

Hope to see *BML Woodwinds* in the near future. Solo, and Ensemble would be great.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*



british_bpm @ Sat Jun 01 said:


> I'm not saying anything but do you know London has some very good contra-bass trombone players too?
> 
> I know we had 2 tenor, 2 bass and 1 CB bone on Iceni???????



Mmmmm, contrabass trombones...

Actually, has anyone ever sampled a contrabass trombone by itself? I don't think I've ever seen a commercial library that did that. Definitely on my list of stuff I want. I just figured a bass trombone might sell better, since it's more often seen in traditional orchestration, and there are so few options.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*



midi_controller @ Sat 01 Jun said:


> british_bpm @ Sat Jun 01 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not saying anything but do you know London has some very good contra-bass trombone players too?
> ...



Well VSL have in their single instruments, but as you find the Bass Trombone too dry (it is dry!), probably not to your taste, I would assume.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

This sounds amazing, this great room means more music writing and less tweaking. However I'm dying for the woodwinds since I have to make up my mind what library to go for. High expectations for your upcoming releases!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

It sounds fantastic guys!

I really can envision a 100 % Spitfire template in the future...
Re: Tbnes: please try to come up with intelligent scripting that allows better use of the slide, compared to other libraries...
A tough challenge I presume...


----------



## playz123 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*



Patrick de Caumette @ Sat Jun 01 said:


> I really can envision a 100 % Spitfire template in the future...



Funny you should mention that. I am starting to envision that myself. I just finished one section of a piece that is 90% Sable, and a second one that is 100% Spitfire products. I have a feeling that Spitfire may be thinking along those lines as well.  It's just that everything Spitfire blends so well together and sounds great. Using libraries recorded in the same room also saves time (and money) in the long run as well.


----------



## muk (Jun 2, 2013)

Agree, if Spitfire continues on this path and maintains the high quality of their releases they will end up with a complete sample set like only VSL has it right now. Apart from being awesome that'd also be a capital for Spitfire for the coming years


----------



## kclements (Jun 2, 2013)

One of the things I love about the video (and Spitfire) is how absolutely giddy he sounds about using this instrument. It really comes through that they are having a blast putting this together and I think that joy and enthusiasm really comes through in their products. 

I know all my next orchestral purchases will be from Spitfire.


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

Well if you insist:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/news

Much love to all, we got the greatest in the world on this one IMHO.

x


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

Here the website is down for a looong time... :(


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

...shouldn't be, had a minor prob on Saturday v early morning but it's been running and our shop has been turning over, maybe a cache refresh?


----------



## Ed (Jun 2, 2013)

It was probably mentioned several times, but whats the section size on these horns?

And for the low brass just announced, what section size we looking at there? I assume from the description its going to be smaller than normal, or just solo instruments


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 2, 2013)

Ed @ Sun Jun 02 said:


> It was probably mentioned several times, but whats the section size on these horns?
> 
> And for the low brass just announced, what section size we looking at there? I assume from the description its going to be smaller than normal, or just solo instruments



Horns are solo and two, stated in the info for the product 8)


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

Hi Ed,

The horns are solo and a2, the tuba and CB bone is solo, the cimbasso is both solo and a2. When we record a2 and solo, we always use different players/ instruments so when you put the solo and a2 together you get 3. 

Here's a quote from the horn blurb:

_"In order to gain the detail we all so desperately want from our samples, BML is sampled with smaller sections. Based on the assumption that more than one note is played at a time. So with our small section, play two notes and you have 4 players, a triad, you have 6. With larger libraries where up to 8 horns are recorded you often find a simple c major triad will be played by over 24 horns..... obliterating any chance of hearing the individual players. Or indeed the rest of the orchestra!"_

As with Sable if you want to go big, these are designed to sit well with Albion, so if you need that bank of huge horny-ness the horns patch in Albion 1 will sit perfectly with the horn section in BML.

I hope this helps.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*



british_bpm @ Sun Jun 02 said:


> Well if you insist:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/news
> 
> ...



Oh man! This is too awesome! 2 Cimbassos?! Ahhhhhhh!!! o=? 

Well, I'm sold, now I'll just need those tenor bones (and still a bass trombone if you feel like it, but I can get away with using that CB trombone instead).


----------



## Resoded (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*



british_bpm @ 2nd June 2013 said:


> Well if you insist:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/news
> 
> ...



Sweet grandmother's spatula!


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm working on a friend's film right now and he wants that '60s John Barry/
Ron Goodwin sound so your products are totally coming in handy. The samples totally have that warm analog recorded sound and fit perfectly. Cannot wait to buy the horns, my favourite instrument of the orchestra.


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*



british_bpm @ 2nd June 2013 said:


> ...shouldn't be, had a minor prob on Saturday v early morning but it's been running and our shop has been turning over, maybe a cache refresh?



The website is still down here, with cache refreshed and cookies deleted, and it's the same with another browser. I think it's down for one month more or less...

I will try on another computer.

EDIT: same on another computer... maybe the website is down only in Switzerland?


----------



## Manuel (Jun 5, 2013)

Actually, being from Switzerland as well, I have the same problems. Did your website get on a swiss list of supporting terrorists or something 

Any ideas to remedy this problem?

best, Manuel


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

[OT]Manuel, that's funny: you studied physics and I studied maths and physics in High School (wanted to do the EPFL), you went to Berklee and I go to Berklee this fall, you had latin lessons, I had latin lessons...[/OT]

Sorry for the OT... And this horn library sounds really awesome!


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS - first youtube teaser for Vol 1!*

Some more info on *Volume 1*! 

The first part, CTAO main mics, is *21.5 GB* of uncompressed WAV, delivered as *10.5 GB* of compressed NCW format.

The price for Volume 1 is *RRP £169*, with an *initial promo period price of £127* and with an additional offer of a *10% discount voucher* to use in our webshop (these to be distributed AFTER the promo period ends.)

Our launch date is to be *Monday 17th June*, and the discount period will end *July 1st*.

The content of Vol 1 is:

*VOLUME 1*

*SOLO HORN:*
- Longs
- Legato slurred
- Shorts Marcato
- Shorts Tenuto
- Shorts Staccato

*HORNS A2:*
- Longs
- Legato slurred
- Legato Tongued
- Longs Cuivre (Brassy)
- Longs "Bells Up"
- Longs stopped
- Shorts Marcato
- Shorts Tenuto
- Shorts Staccato
- Shorts "Bells Up" Staccato
- Shorts "Bells Up" Longer short
- Double Tongue (w&w/o end accent)
- Triple Tongue (w&w/o end accent)
- Quadruple Tongue (w&w/o end accent)
- Falls (Fast and Slow)
- Rips (Fast and Slow)
- Trills major
- Trills minor


----------



## HDJK (Jun 12, 2013)

Manuel @ Wed Jun 05 said:


> Actually, being from Switzerland as well, I have the same problems. Did your website get on a swiss list of supporting terrorists or something
> 
> Any ideas to remedy this problem?
> 
> best, Manuel



And another Swiss guy to confirm the website problem :D 

As this is Vol.1, will there be an early bird offer for the bundle just like with Sable?


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

Excellent news re price, launch date and promo discount! Looking forward to this very much.

Graham


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

Excellent, can't wait !

- Is there a Horns Vol. I & II bundle?
- Is there a Brass section complete bundle?


----------



## EforEclectic (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*



jamwerks @ Thu Jun 13 said:


> Excellent, can't wait !
> 
> - Is there a Horns Vol. I & II bundle?
> - Is there a Brass section complete bundle?



These are my questions as well. Because I would jump on bundle pricing if offered akin to Sable 1-3.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*



EforEclectic @ Thu Jun 13 said:


> jamwerks @ Thu Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent, can't wait !
> ...



Same here.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*



Mihkel Zilmer @ Thu 13 Jun said:


> EforEclectic @ Thu Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > jamwerks @ Thu Jun 13 said:
> ...



And yet another vote from Amsterdam  : same here.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

Maybe I missed it but what is covered in vol.2?


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*



Craig Sharmat @ Thu Jun 13 said:


> Maybe I missed it but what is covered in vol.2?



Identical articulations for both solo & a2.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

It appears to me the horns are in 2 versions so I am curios as to what the difference is between 201 and I would guess 202.


----------



## matolen (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

There is a small but confusing error on the Spitfire website, it announces Horns for July 17th when I think they mean June...

Just fyi


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*



matolen @ Thu Jun 13 said:


> There is a small but confusing error on the Spitfire website, it announces Horns for July 17th when I think they mean June...
> 
> Just fyi


That must be for the muted Horns, cool !! :mrgreen:


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*



Scrianinoff @ Thu 13 Jun said:


> Mihkel Zilmer @ Thu 13 Jun said:
> 
> 
> > EforEclectic @ Thu Jun 13 said:
> ...





+ 1 o-[][]-o


----------



## lumcas (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

The site's down for me too,

+1 re bundle pricing


----------



## Per Lichtman (Jun 13, 2013)

@Craig Sharmat Earlier Spitfire Audio said that if you bought both volumes, you would end up with all the articulations for both solo horn and horns a2. In volume 1, solo horn is missing many of the articulations that are included for horns a2.

So essentially it looks like volume 2 will include the missing solo horn articulations.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi chaps,

Yes - Vol 2 will have a lot of extra content for the Solo Horn, as well as more 'stopped' content for both.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 13, 2013)

Bundle wise - we are not doing a bundle for this release, mainly as we manage the work flow here, we are working on a few different products at the same time, as the work flow is never linear: there's no point downing tools to wait for the next batch of cut samples when we could be running another project in parallel.

There's quite a lot of extra content to program up for vol 2 so we're not quite ready to commit to a release date for that yet.

Hope that explains the situation!


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 13, 2013)

The site should be back in those areas that are experiencing problems over the weekend by the way!


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 13, 2013)

Here's a quick test with the Solo Horn legato -- its close to final, (beta), we're still tweaking today/tomorrow while we test the downloads.

All swelling is modwheel, and we tickle the edge of the top dynamic in a few places just to get that little shadow of edge peeping through!

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Legtest_Solo_Horn.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## matolen (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

There is a small but confusing error on the Spitfire website, it announces Horns for July 17th when I think they mean June...

Just fyi


----------



## Enyak (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

Sounds pretty good.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jun 13, 2013)

Really looking forward to this chaps. Thanks for the update.

I'm also eagerly anticipating that flute consort of yours. Is that the next release on the docket (after sable 3 of course)?

Cheers.


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

Well, it sounds all good, but ... spending the 25% of voucher on this seems like a waste of discount to me!  I hope there will be some biggies coming where the voucher is more efficient?

And again: Did I understand you correctly, that after the release of all volumes, there will be patches combining all articulations within one patch? Or a multi-script that combines them? This regards sable as well ...
What about possibilities like a crossfade between tremolo and sul ponticello tremolo? Will something like that even be possible if the sample content resides within two different sample folders?


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi chaps,

Flutes - yes that is progressing through the 'workshop' nicely, it slated to be the next one after Low Brass, so not too long!

FriFlo, I'd hold on to you voucher for a little while if I was you. 

And - yes we are going to work up new overview arts -- we are still figuring out the best approach to that, so the front panel isn't one giant mess!

Its very straightforward to reference the other samples, there are several ways to implement that.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## lumcas (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

Thank you for all your answers Paul.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Paul. Looking forward to the future.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 13, 2013)

125 pounds? Seriously? Wow guys, given all the articulations and size of this library I was expecting it to cost more. 

Thanks gents for your continued dedication towards excellent sampled instruments at very decent prices. Totally buying this!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*



> 125 pounds? Seriously? Wow guys, given all the articulations and size of this library I was expecting it to cost more.
> 
> Thanks gents for your continued dedication towards excellent sampled instruments at very decent prices. Totally buying this!



I agree, the price is amazing . I am definitely getting this. I think the cost is fair , because if you think about it, there will be a few volumes of horns coming which will probably rack up to close to 400 pounds / $600 . I wonder if they are going to start selling bundles or offering loyalty paths in the future?

Anyway , I love Spitfire Audio libraries so far, and I'm really looking forward to this one .


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

Hmm, the legato on the solo horn isn't really impressing me. Might just be the lack of some good interval leaps (those sound so fantastic on horns). I mean, it sounds very functional, I'm just not going "WOW!" yet. Maybe play some Jurassic Park or something similar?

And dcoscina, SHHHH, don't put ideas into their heads man! Actually, the price probably has more to do with the fact that there were fewer musicians involved in this one compared to Sable.


----------



## frejahel (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

Sounds absolutely fantastic! I wonder, is it possible to combine the promo price with an educational discount?

Maria


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Frejahel,

No I'm afraid not: educational discount will be available after the 1st July.

I'm going to do a full walkthrough tomorrow.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## 667 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

Big Sable / BML fan. Can't wait for the video!


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 13, 2013)

I dunno, I think the solo horn sounds pretty nice. I'm really after the a2 horns though. I enjoy my CS horns but I'm dying to have Spitfire Horns since I own everything they have put out and would like more sonic uniformity. Plus those double and triple tongued samples knocked me on my ass and I have to own them!! I must!! and i will.


----------



## scientist (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

another pricing question for spitfire folks: can a discount voucher be applied to the already discounted pre-order price?


----------



## 667 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*



scientist @ Fri Jun 14 said:


> another pricing question for spitfire folks: can a discount voucher be applied to the already discounted pre-order price?


In the past they've allowed this, yes. I think I used one on my Sable launch price / bundle purchase.

The only limit Spitfire traditionally makes is that you cannot stack the coupons.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

A couple more requested legato Horn demos! Walkthrough coming in the next few hours.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Dino_Solo_Horn.mp3[/mp3]


[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/The_Firebird_Solo%20Horn.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 14, 2013)

The Firebird finale! Sweet Paul. Sounds lovely.


----------



## BenG (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

Wow, great demos Paul!


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

That's better. Very, very smooth. I'd love to hear the top of it's dynamic range, but I don't really need to, I'm already set on buying it. Looking forward to the walkthough!


----------



## playz123 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*



Synesthesia @ Fri Jun 14 said:


> A couple more requested legato Horn demos!



Excellent; that's what I wanted to hear! Thanks, Paul.
Credit card (no PayPal) standing by.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- PRICE/RELEASE DATE ANNOUNCED!*

Hi all,

Here's a look through all the articulations. 

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 14, 2013)

Those tongued arts are amazing Paul. Truly great. Cannot wait to get these. 

Fluttertongue is also great. I can channel Ifukube for my next kaiju score.


----------



## 667 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- FULL YOUTUBE WALKTHROUGH*

Ohhhh man that is nice. I was on the fence-- honestly thought I had enough brass. But gonna be really really hard to pass these up. Great job as usual SF!


----------



## Resoded (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- FULL YOUTUBE WALKTHROUGH*

Amazing, I love that you have added the option to change the velocity layers, and the possibility to group the arts to velocity. It's going to make it really fun to play this library, and less work programming key switches.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 15, 2013)

dcoscina @ Sat Jun 15 said:


> Those tongued arts are amazing Paul. Truly great. Cannot wait to get these.



Absolutely.

Paul, can you give us a quick paragraph tutorial on setting up the groups on keyswitches? I see how to get an articulation onto a group - great - but then how to I determine the keyswitch the group plays from?

BTW, this is a VI-C thing I think, but the mini player demo clips aren't showing up for me in Chrome but are ok in IE.


----------



## George Caplan (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- FULL YOUTUBE WALKTHROUGH*

awesome. how many horns are there? 2 per note? to get the single horn and then the mutes all for the same price is a no brainer with that sound going on. thats a strong buy.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 15, 2013)

Absolutely love these horns. And a big thanks for the new controlling possibilities with the groups, etc, as explained on the video.


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- FULL YOUTUBE WALKTHROUGH*

Hey! My fp script idea (as discussed in the sable thread) made it into this product!
Just out of curiosity: Ho did you achieve it scripting wise? As we speculated in this other thread, it would be great to know, if it is not a secret ...


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 15, 2013)

That would be telling!

gotta keep something behind the skirts.

:D

(tbh we originally tried this for v3 of the perc lib and couldn't get it working ewxactly how we wanted it.. we were inspired to revisit by the Sable thread!)


----------



## Enyak (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- FULL YOUTUBE WALKTHROUGH*

Have to say, that Jurassic Park demo is really selling me. Still have some qualms about the lack of recorded dynamics longs (sfz, cresc, etc) but the sound of what's there is killer.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- FULL YOUTUBE WALKTHROUGH*



Enyak @ Sun Jun 16 said:


> Still have some qualms about the lack of recorded dynamics longs (sfz, cresc, etc) but the sound of what's there is killer.



I hear you! They've been known though to go back later and do some more stuff. I'm hoping that we can pull-off some Sfzpp's as is. Wouldn't be a horn if we can't do that....


----------



## Enyak (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- FULL YOUTUBE WALKTHROUGH*

I think you can probably pull off those arts well enough, the Spitfire libs are always designed for playability / musical expression.

My own philosophy is realism first though, even if that limits musical expression. I'd rather compose to the fixed sample material that I have rather than having all the flexibility, but at the price of sounding less than real.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- FULL YOUTUBE WALKTHROUGH*

This is a must have! I just wish you would work on a better multi-note legato. The one in Cinebrass is amazing. Honestly, I can't get the one in Sable to work very well. You have to hit the notes exactly at the same time or it doesn't work. The Cine-guys got it right, it will kinda ALWAYS work, not matter if you triggered one, two or three notes to begin with, no matter how you follow that up. They did an amazing script for that. I wish you would improve yours, especially for this since playing horn chords is very common 8)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- FULL YOUTUBE WALKTHROUGH*



Simon Ravn @ Sun Jun 16 said:


> This is a must have! I just wish you would work on a better multi-note legato. The one in Cinebrass is amazing. Honestly, I can't get the one in Sable to work very well. You have to hit the notes exactly at the same time or it doesn't work. The Cine-guys got it right, it will kinda ALWAYS work, not matter if you triggered one, two or three notes to begin with, no matter how you follow that up. They did an amazing script for that. I wish you would improve yours, especially for this since playing horn chords is very common 8)



Simon - the poly legato works totally differently in Spitfire land, it's not meant to be used in the same way. Start here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuTVH-cGBWM


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks all!

Simon - maybe the reason you can't get it to work properly is you haven't RTFM... :D

Its not a real time tool.

Cheers!

Paul

edit... Guy beat me to it!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 16, 2013)

(to be fair to Simon, I can't find any reference to it in the FM either!)


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah.. ok I'll check that! 

I basically started doing youtube manuals effectively, as no one seems to read the manual, its almost like a cherished concert program. An artefact of a bygone era! :D


----------



## Resoded (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- FULL YOUTUBE WALKTHROUGH*

Completely off topic, but concerning Spitfire youtube videos. I wish you guys made the instrument louder. The voice is a bit loud compared to it.

I have the credit card at the ready for tomorrow!


----------



## Ed (Jun 16, 2013)

Dont know why people complain about the YT videos, they sound totally fine to me, though I do listen on headphones so maybe that makes some kind of difference.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- FULL YOUTUBE WALKTHROUGH*



Resoded @ Sun Jun 16 said:


> Completely off topic, but concerning Spitfire youtube videos. I wish you guys made the instrument louder. The voice is a bit loud compared to it.
> 
> I have the credit card at the ready for tomorrow!




Actually their sound balance is just right. A lot of videos have very low talking and blaring instruments.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 16, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Sun Jun 16 said:


> RTFM... :D



I think he meant to say WTFV... >8o


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 16, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Sun Jun 16 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Simon - maybe the reason you can't get it to work properly is you haven't RTFM... :D
> 
> ...



Well, would you consider making it a realtime tool then? :wink: Without RTFM, is there a reason it isn't a "realtime tool"? It works so wonderfully in "you know who's" implementation. Would be great to have that here 8)


----------



## handz (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- FULL YOUTUBE WALKTHROUGH*

Sounds great and for the price this is really awesome! o=<


----------



## TomMartin (Jun 17, 2013)

Well it's the 17th..... please make it so I can give you my money?


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi all,

We go on sale at 12 midday LA time, 8pm British time.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- FULL YOUTUBE WALKTHROUGH*

It's almost 8pm!!! (Well, here on Dartmoor anyway!)

Graham o=<


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 17, 2013)

Make that 8:15!! 

Just running one final CRC test at the moment.

Want this to be as smoooooth as poss..!

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- FULL YOUTUBE WALKTHROUGH*

I think we're live, certainly is on the site!

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/news

C. x


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

Awesome  But again, what's up with the VAT thing? I can't pay without VAT, and the VAT calculated for Denmark is not Danish, but apparently UK VAT. I would be fine with paying Danish VAT at checkout since this doesn't make any difference for me from not paying VAT at checkout, but the current solution is a little awkward. 8)


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi Simon,

As ever, email me for a non VAT link.

We are based in the UK, and a UK company, thus we are required by law to charge UK VAT on supplies within the EU.

:D

Paul

ps: we should have a way to automate this in a few weeks.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 17, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> As ever, email me for a non VAT link.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick response! Yes I know but other companies either charge local VAT based on your country, or makes it possible to do it without VAT - glad to hear you are working on that Looking forward to these!


----------



## playz123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

I'm sorry, but as I reported previously I am unable to buy this product because there is no payment option today other than via PayPal, and I do not have or wish to create a PayPal account. I understood this problem was to have been resolved, but apparently it has not. Most disappointing.


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

Can't you pay through Paypal without an account using your credit card? You used to be able to do that.

I'm currently downloading, can't wait to try these out!


----------



## playz123 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*



midi_controller @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> Can't you pay through Paypal without an account using your credit card? You used to be able to do that.



I don't wish to sound rude, but don't you think I would do that if I could?  Please see this thread for more information:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32086

In short, no; no Guest option is available to me...only Use a PayPal account or Create a PayPal account.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

Frank, I've just ordered using cc only. Once you click PayPal, you're presented with the option to use cc if you prefer. 

Good luck, Graham

OK, your post has crossed with mine.


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*



playz123 @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> I don't wish to sound rude, but don't you think I would do that if I could?  Please see this thread for more information:
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32086
> 
> In short, no; no Guest option is available to me...only Use a PayPal account or Create a PayPal account.



Oh, my bad, I didn't know they stopped allowing that. Kind of a stupid move on their part.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi Frank,

Apologies, its something we are actually actively working on, but its not something that can be resolved in a week.

If you want to email me I can process your card using our card terminal here?

Or failing that we can invoice you and you could pay by bank transfer but obviously that takes a bit longer.

thanks,

Paul


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

Sable owners, are you using your 15% discount voucher for this?

I wonder why there isn't a bundle offer for the horns as clearly additional volumes will be released? Will there be a bundle release in the future? Might this be a reason to wait? (if you're looking for the best price on the full series). And then there's that Zimmer Perc as well to consider....argh! I ask because in the past, I used my big 25% voucher for a little tiny purchase only, to see a larger one I wished I'd used it for just around the corner (after the fact).

So what is the best purchasing plan to make good use of discount vouchers?


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

I did - but I'm not sure whether that was a wise move.

Need to log off - thunder and lightening closing in. Time to unplug everything! :shock:


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 17, 2013)

Graham,

Hope the Hounds of the Baskervilles aren't closing in!

:D


----------



## m-tron (Jun 17, 2013)

i'd love to be able to take advantage of bundle pricing for both horns volumes too (or even the whole brass range), but spitfire has unfortunately announced they're not offering a bundle option with this release. i took advantage of it for sable and i'm glad i did. (btw, any idea on sable v3 release date?)

@synergy: as for how long to hold your discount voucher, i'm not sure, but one page back on this thread (page 5), paul said "FriFlo, I'd hold on to you voucher for a little while if I was you." so, i'm not sure what they have planned for the near future, but it sounds like it would be wise to not use your big discount voucher for a smaller release like this if you're a big spitfire fan.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 17, 2013)

m-tron @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> @synergy: as for how long to hold your discount voucher, i'm not sure, but one page back on this thread (page 5), paul said "FriFlo, I'd hold on to you voucher for a little while if I was you." so, i'm not sure what they have planned for the near future, but it sounds like it would be wise to not use your big discount voucher for a smaller release like this if you're a big spitfire fan.


Nice catch m-tron! I missed that one. Thanks.

Paul was coyly silent there I noticed. :wink:


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 17, 2013)

m-tron @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> (btw, any idea on sable v3 release date?)



3a due June 30 (on their public calendar - http://www.spitfireaudio.com/public-calendar )

Lots more on 3a and 3b on the Sable thread.


----------



## m-tron (Jun 17, 2013)

thanks, guy! i hadn't checked in on that thread in a while. can't wait for those fast legatos, repeated note legatos, and flautando legatos especially!

(edited to add more things i'm excited about haha!)


----------



## playz123 (Jun 17, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Apologies, its something we are actually actively working on, but its not something that can be resolved in a week.
> 
> ...



My sincere thanks, Paul, for your kind and prompt assistance today, and for coming up with a workable solution. We do both hope that, by the time Part 2 is released, the current problem will be solved. Downloading now and looking forward to working with Brass tomorrow. Cheers!


----------



## TomMartin (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

Well my immediate thoughts are...

This is fu*(ing awesome!!!

I was really pleasantly surprised at how well it does huge and epic with just 2 horns. I've not even got into all the finer detailed stuff yet as I've been absolutely blown away by the Bells Up Longs artic.

Loaded up some albion strings and percussion and was just instantly inspired to write, everything obviously sounds like it was ment to be played together. I can't wait to play with it more tomorrow!


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jun 18, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> Graham,
> 
> Hope the Hounds of the Baskervilles aren't closing in!
> 
> :D




Haha! Hound Tor is only a mile or so away! Same village (Manaton). 

I'm planning on a few Sable horn rips to frighten them away!

G


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

Thanks for your kind words.

Something we rarely talk about is the positioning of the players. We have designed over several years of sampling in this hall a way of positioning the players EXACTLY where they would be on a symphonic session, eschewing the commonly held idea of getting them in the plum spot for all mic coverage and letting the user pan to his or her hearts content.... Doesn't work like that, the minute you start panning a tree signal, you're panning the room around, when you ask a player to move, the room doesn't usually move with them! 

So these horns are some 10 feet further away from the trees and off to the left from your Sable band. There are three chairs, left to right is solo then a2. It would be so tempting to get the a2 horns to play in seats 1 & 2 because the excite the tree more effectively there, but no that would mean player 1 of a2 would be sitting on the soloist's lap. 

Why do they mix so well with the Sable or Albion strings, well it's not just the same hall, they're playing behind the strings, truly.. and this doesn't simply mean more reverb, it means more delay between the close and tree signals, but an earlier reflection as they're closer (and their horns are pointed at) to the back wall! To expand, not only does it mean that there's natural air recorded between them and the trees (albeit it with a complicated system that baffles the sound as if there's a full band in there), but the relationship between their close (spot) mics and the tree differs, so there's 10 feet's worth of delay between a parp being heard on the close mic than the tree, but where the reflections are concerned they're for some parts of the hall some 10feet closer! So not only are the different mics diffusing the sound by their spacial cross-talk the early reflections are diffused by there positioning, so when the whole band goes bang, it's not a uniform 10ms say before the early reflection hits, some will be much later, some much earlier.... so richer, bigger, but also, curiously, clearer. Your brain is doing all the acoustic translation of where everything is and your'e not relying on your engineer to fudge it!

BML is going to be like the most exciting of jigsaw puzzles as we slowly slot each and every choir of the orchestra into the holes we made for them at the very beginning!

Best.

C.


----------



## shakuman (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

I have all the horn library in the market (A to Z) ! I ask my self do I need this? :roll:


----------



## Enyak (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

@Shakuman

My 5 minute 06:30 impressions: Don't toss your CineBrass lib away just yet. I did a qick A-B comparison the the 2 horns patch from CB and the CB one was still pretty great. If I wanted to do heroic FFF legato writing, there'd be some CB in it for clarity of tone and I do like the leg-transitions.

IMO BML Horns is going to be fantastic for choir writing though, it worked perfectly out of the box just mashing some chords with the longs patch, creating a warm and natural tone. It'll probably be even more terrific using the legato patch to transition between chords.

Sound character seemed similar to HB demos though, but I don't have these.

EDIT: To sum it up, when I hit 3 random keys it sounds really pleasing. Always like that in a lib.


----------



## m-tron (Jun 18, 2013)

first impressions: 
luscious tone on the longs & legatos - beautiful and haunting in the p dynamic, and it crossfades smoothly up to f. kind of like with albion 3 though, i'd love to have cuivre at the top of the longs dynamic range without having to switch to cuivre. the legato articulation seems to do this (i.e. with cc1 all the way up, you can get a more "brassy/ballsy" sound in legato than you can with cc1 all the way up in the longs articulation).

awesome sense of space/depth - sounds amazing immediately and you find yourself coming up with ideas just trying the patch out, which is the primary reason why i love spitfire so much.

really nice selection of articulations - plus, with the time machine patches, you can really sculpt the shorts and even the rips to fit a lot of tempos.

at this point, i'm buying most of the spitfire stuff during the discount period because of how many times i've been glad i did in the past. this is no exception. even SSS, which i was a bit less than thrilled with at first, has ended up being the perfect tool for a couple of situations (and at one point they were talking about re-doing that one - here's hoping!). i already have cinebrass core & pro (which i love), but i'm going to be supplementing with BML brass as it comes out because i've learned many times over that no library can do it all in all situations.

so, quick sum up: inspiring and beautiful right out of the box, with enough articulations to dial in the realism and details. can't wait for more jigsaw pieces!


----------



## Resoded (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

Argh... just got home from work and started downloading. Probably won't have time to play with it tonight. :( 

All work and no play might make my doors end up with uncomfortably large holes this summer.


----------



## tdavilio (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

Hey Matt,

You can make your own combination of articulations using Mind Control to KS within a bank.
I tried this last night by just grabbing the arts I needed for the horn and it worked great.

Hope this helps


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 18, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Mon 17 Jun said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> As ever, email me for a non VAT link.
> 
> ...



I always have this issue with the Spitfire Audio products I bought in the last months.

Perhaps some forum members are interestetd in my experiences. :shock: 


Here are some facts about VAT within the European Union:  

1. Great Britain is a member of the EU (although they do not have the Euro)

2. every company within the EU (like a music label, music production, music publisher et cetera) which has an European VAT-ID (this is the VAT-number you get from your fiscal authorities) can buy a product from another European company WITHOUT the VAT

3. for this reason, if I want to purchase something, I write an email to Paul from Spitfire Audio and tell him my German VAT-ID-number. 
Then he sends a link which allows to buy the product WITHOUT the British VAT.

4. afterwards, I give the invoice from Spitfire Audio to my tax accountant and he calculates the net book value of the Spitfire Audio product - without European VAT

 

Summary:

you have a company within the EU and you have a VAT ID number = you do not have to pay the taxes on your purchases from a company based within the EU

o-[][]-o


----------



## m-tron (Jun 18, 2013)

hi tdavilio,
i don't own mind control (you're talking about the one from orange tree samples, right?), but will it allow you to smoothly crossfade (not just switch) between two patches via CC? 

basically, i just want the top of the longs dynamic range to have a little more hair on it so i can go from quiet to very loud and brassy in real time. a wide dynamic range is all the more important in a library without recorded dynamic "performances" (like adagio's dynamic bowings or vsl's pfp swells and crecendos).

anyway, i'm not stressing over the separation between the longs and cuivre/bells up articulations - everything sounds awesome the way it is, and i might go a long time without a need for that feature (especially since the legato articulation seems to do that pretty well already and i can just use the polyphonic legato if i need more than one note). also, if i need a crecendo to go from a whisper up to a big brassy climax, i can always layer in some cuivre on another track and crossfade them manually, but it'd be cool to be able to do it in real time. an "extended dynamic range longs" articulation might be a cool feature for a future update since the longs articulation doesn't get super brassy at the top of the CC1 curve, and the cuivre and bells up articulations don't get soft on the bottom of their CC1 curves.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 18, 2013)

m-tron @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> hi tdavilio,
> i don't own mind control (you're talking about the one from orange tree samples, right?), but will it allow you to smoothly crossfade (not just switch) between two patches via CC?
> 
> basically, i just want the top of the longs dynamic range to have a little more hair on it so i can go from quiet to very loud and brassy in real time. a wide dynamic range is all the more important in a library without recorded dynamic "performances" (like adagio's dynamic bowings or vsl's pfp swells and crecendos).
> ...



We're on it for v1.1!


----------



## m-tron (Jun 18, 2013)

sweeeeeet! thanks!


----------



## Resoded (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

First impressions after a quick test, the sound is amazing. I'm very happy with it, can't wait for the rest of the brass to back it up.

The only small problem I had using it was that cc1 from 1-90 is very soft, 90-100 seems to be for lead phrases in volume, and 111-127 is super loud and brassy. There wasn't as much room to move around as I'm used to, but this may just aswell be something to learn to use rather than something that needs fixing. Just a quick thought.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll be picking this up later today, but another awesome feature, along the same line as what m-tron expressed, would be legato functionality in the cuivre articulation. I know this may require extra recordings, but I think it would be worth it for the really ruckus moments!

Cheers.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

Hi Paul,

I will be buying the Sable Horns later today ! They sound awesome. 

Also.. Looking forward to the release of Sable Strings Vol. 3 this month. 

I'm sure all of your future brass and strings will be amazing too. (don't forget.. Woodwinds). 

Thanks for these fantastic products. 

_You guys are #1_ :D 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Walid F. (Jun 18, 2013)

so... many... awesome... libraries...

so... little... money...


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

So I've had a chance to try them out and I want to open by saying that the sound is really, really good, probably the best I've heard yet. Now please don't kill me but I was a little disappointed. I think it's usage is a bit limited, because while it does soft really well, when you want to go forte and beyond it's a little bit lacking, and in certain patches the dynamic range stops short (for example, the solo horn legato). As mentioned before, the legato for the a2 horns isn't really smooth, and I was having a hard time trying to find that beautiful middle ground; right when horns start getting that edge to them, but before they go full on. 

I agree that the cuivre really should just be in the longs (they are going to be, so yay!), but I don't think putting them in with the legatos would work very well without recording another dynamic of legato transitions, which again cuts down it's usefulness a little. I can understand why Spitfire went with only one (the cost is probably incredible), but I really think brass and certain woodwinds need at least two, and I would be happy to pay more for them. The staccatos are FANTASTIC, and I really wish there was more of them (dynamics I mean). Best I've heard yet, by far.

Some people say that no library can do everything, and I'd agree, but I do wish that this one had a bit more flexibility in it's dynamic range. As it is right now I'll have to make it a supplement to my other libraries. That is only me though, and all of this is just my opinion.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 18, 2013)

Walid F. @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> so... many... awesome... libraries...
> 
> so... little... money...



That's exactly why one must choose wisely and focus their resources where they will do the most good. Spitfire products are always a good place to start. 

Once again, I'm so very impressed with how all the Spitfire libraries are working together. Christian's message on that subject posted here earlier today was also most informative.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*



midi_controller @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> So I've had a chance to try them out and I want to open by saying that the sound is really, really good, probably the best I've heard yet. Now please don't kill me but I was a little disappointed. I think it's usage is a bit limited, because while it does soft really well, when you want to go forte and beyond it's a little bit lacking, and in certain patches the dynamic range stops short (for example, the solo horn legato). As mentioned before, the legato for the a2 horns isn't really smooth, and I was having a hard time trying to find that beautiful middle ground; right when horns start getting that edge to them, but before they go full on.
> 
> I agree that the cuivre really should just be in the longs (they are going to be, so yay!), but I don't think putting them in with the legatos would work very well without recording another dynamic of legato transitions, which again cuts down it's usefulness a little. I can understand why Spitfire went with only one (the cost is probably incredible), but I really think brass and certain woodwinds need at least two, and I would be happy to pay more for them. The staccatos are FANTASTIC, and I really wish there was more of them (dynamics I mean). Best I've heard yet, by far.
> 
> Some people say that no library can do everything, and I'd agree, but I do wish that this one had a bit more flexibility in it's dynamic range. As it is right now I'll have to make it a supplement to my other libraries. That is only me though, and all of this is just my opinion.



Thanks for your feedback. I just purchased the Horns Vol.1 . 

I think they mentioned they will be releasing Horns Vol.2 , which will add more articulations, maybe improved dynamic Legato, more dynamics, ...etc. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## HDJK (Jun 18, 2013)

lucky909091 @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> Synesthesia @ Mon 17 Jun said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Simon,
> ...



That's great. Is there any chance you can do the same for NON EU citizens? Whenever I buy something from say bestservice.de or any other German online store like thomann.de, I do not get charged VAT, since Switzerland is not in the EU.

I imagine, this would make Spitfire products even more attractive in our little land of watches and chocolate


----------



## Andy B (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*



midi_controller @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> So I've had a chance to try them out and I want to open by saying that the sound is really, really good, probably the best I've heard yet. Now please don't kill me but I was a little disappointed. I think it's usage is a bit limited, because while it does soft really well, when you want to go forte and beyond it's a little bit lacking, and in certain patches the dynamic range stops short (for example, the solo horn legato). As mentioned before, the legato for the a2 horns isn't really smooth, and I was having a hard time trying to find that beautiful middle ground; right when horns start getting that edge to them, but before they go full on.
> 
> I agree that the cuivre really should just be in the longs (they are going to be, so yay!), but I don't think putting them in with the legatos would work very well without recording another dynamic of legato transitions, which again cuts down it's usefulness a little. I can understand why Spitfire went with only one (the cost is probably incredible), but I really think brass and certain woodwinds need at least two, and I would be happy to pay more for them. The staccatos are FANTASTIC, and I really wish there was more of them (dynamics I mean). Best I've heard yet, by far.
> 
> Some people say that no library can do everything, and I'd agree, but I do wish that this one had a bit more flexibility in it's dynamic range. As it is right now I'll have to make it a supplement to my other libraries. That is only me though, and all of this is just my opinion.



I'm trying to fix any issues that people have with the legato patches for the 1.1 update. 

When you say that the horns a2 legato isn't very smooth, are you talking about the x-fades between the dynamics or the smoothness of the actual transitions?

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

HDJK

If you're card is registered in Switzerland PayPal should automatically not add VAT on, just as it doesn't for the US or Japan for example.

C.


----------



## HDJK (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Jun 19 said:


> HDJK
> 
> If you're card is registered in Switzerland PayPal should automatically not add VAT on, just as it doesn't for the US or Japan for example.
> 
> C.



I just checked my invoice for the Sable bundle and thought this can't be right. But after another visit to your site I realized, that you list your prices *without* VAT.

So it's all good, thanks for your reply :D


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*



Andy B @ Wed Jun 19 said:


> midi_controller @ Tue Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> > So I've had a chance to try them out and I want to open by saying that the sound is really, really good, probably the best I've heard yet. Now please don't kill me but I was a little disappointed. I think it's usage is a bit limited, because while it does soft really well, when you want to go forte and beyond it's a little bit lacking, and in certain patches the dynamic range stops short (for example, the solo horn legato). As mentioned before, the legato for the a2 horns isn't really smooth, and I was having a hard time trying to find that beautiful middle ground; right when horns start getting that edge to them, but before they go full on.
> ...



Hi Andy, 

Whatever tweaks are decided on for v1.1, please don't implement at the expense of the lovely soft dynamics which we have with the current release. At the lower levels, the tone is distant and haunting - and terribly British (Vaughan Williams et al). :D This character and detail is hard to pull out of some of my other brass libraries, some of which go all epic with the slightest movement of the mod wheel!

Graham


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

Ok, I've got to say this, not only are the Spitfire products triple A but so is their customer service. I was having problems with the multiple articulations instrument and Paul was very rapid with responses to my emails. After around 10 he finally came up with the solution and I am one happy customer.


----------



## Andy B (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*



Graham Keitch @ Wed Jun 19 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Whatever tweaks are decided on for v1.1, please don't implement at the expense of the lovely soft dynamics which we have with the current release. At the lower levels, the tone is distant and haunting - and terribly British (Vaughan Williams et al). :D This character and detail is hard to pull out of some of my other brass libraries, some of which go all epic with the slightest movement of the mod wheel!
> 
> Graham



Hi Graham,

One of things we have an eye on when programming these instruments is real world practice. I know there's the school of 'it doesn't matter what you do with samples so long as it sounds good', but I think samples can/could be a great tool for practising orchestration, and so many mock ups feature, in particular, horn parts that would be murder for any ens of players to perform – ffff all the way – which is why I've tried to limit the real brassy timbre to the very highest part of the mod wheel. I wanted the mod wheel curve to reflect the effort that would go into producing the sound. We'll probably even the top end dynamics out so that there's more of a linear slope but that won't be at the expense of the lower end.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Resoded (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

I slapped some B2 on it today and it sounds wonderful. Really loving it so far.

A more linear curve sounds great. Maybe it's just me, but I find the linear patches to be much easier to play/program into the sequencer. I find editing flowing cc1 curves to be quite difficult if it's not linear. I noticed today that there is quite a big leap in volume around cc1 97-99, even though the timbre is quite similar.


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*



Andy B @ Wed 19 Jun said:


> ...so many mock ups feature, in particular, horn parts that would be murder for any ens of players to perform – ffff all the way – which is why I've tried to limit the real brassy timbre to the very highest part of the mod wheel. I wanted the mod wheel curve to reflect the effort that would go into producing the sound. We'll probably even the top end dynamics out so that there's more of a linear slope but that won't be at the expense of the lower end.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.



I'm not an owner of Spitfire libraries but this is probably one of the best posts from a sample developer that I've read on this forum. The fortissi-issi-issi-issimo horn sound makes CineBrass's video walkthroughs unwatchable to me and is draining and wearing on my ears, especially when thinking of how difficult it would be for a player to actually play that way. This is the type of post that starts to sell me on a particular developer over another ;o)


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

+1 o-[][]-o


----------



## lumcas (Jun 19, 2013)

Can anyone explain me what am I waiting for? I know I'll buy it anyway


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*



Andy B @ Wed Jun 19 said:


> I'm trying to fix any issues that people have with the legato patches for the 1.1 update.
> 
> When you say that the horns a2 legato isn't very smooth, are you talking about the x-fades between the dynamics or the smoothness of the actual transitions?
> 
> ...



The crossfades between dynamics, I didn't notice any big problems with the legato transitions.

As for the way the crossfades were done, I kind of see what you were going for but I'm glad you are planning on changing it. I'm personally more for a universal dynamic range for all instruments, so that if you are in the mf range of the violins and switch to horns, you are in the mf range of those as well (although the horns would be louder). It also makes transitioning from sequencer to score easier, since one glance would tell you what dynamic to mark down.

As for people writing things for horns that would be borderline impossible to play, I don't think a sample library is the best place to try and change that. People will write however they want. If they try and stick something like that in front of live players and get laughed at, they will learn quick enough.


----------



## Adrian Myers (Jun 19, 2013)

lumcas @ Wed Jun 19 said:


> Can anyone explain me what am I waiting for? I know I'll buy it anyway



Maybe you're like me and playing the CB 2horn patch and comparing it to parts of the teaser videos over and over...

It's funny. To me, it's really the quality of the CB 2horn patch in 1.5 that makes the BML horns look so tempting. They have such a gorgeous sound, and are so useful. The more I listen to them (and they were already the second thing I added to most templates for brass, behind Albion I's brass spread), the more it seems reasonable to get the vast expansion in artuculations and that incredibly sexy low dynamic sound that SF have pretty much perfected across the board.

Of course, then it won't stop there... the extension will seem worthwhile, and then the low brass will feel necessary, and then it would be plain silly to not get the flute consort and later woodwinds, etc etc.

<insert well-worn #firstworldproblems joke here>


----------



## geronimo (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

A very short piece from this library _

http://soundcloud.com/corbobilly/french-horn


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

Hellos Spitfire ... So, how about o=< o=< next 



Yes ! Trumpets :lol: 

Looking forward to Sable Strings Vol. 3 . Also .. _Woodwinds_ would be super nice to have from Spitfire. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

I don't think I'm letting any major cat-out-of the bag in saying that [EDIT] trumpets are currently in production, but are by far the most difficult of all the blowers to produce because of the demands of the instrument... We'll be sharing this and news of many more modules as and when we have a fair idea of them being released in reasonable time of the announcement!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*



british_bpm @ Sun Jun 23 said:


> I don't think I'm letting any major cat-out-of the bag in saying that [EDIT] trumpets are currently in production, but are by far the most difficult of all the blowers to produce because of the demands of the instrument... We'll be sharing this and news of many more modules as and when we have a fair idea of them being released in reasonable time of the announcement!



Hello british_bpm,

That's Awesome ! 

Thanks for the exciting news. I'm sure lots of other exciting products will begin coming out of the spitfire hat. 

Loving your libraries. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Enyak (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

There's something in the legato trumpets in the FF-layer of the Albion Brass Hi patch that is magic. The trumpets are kind of "unsynced" but interlock so beautifully with eachother. I hope the BML line can recreate some of this.


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

I think a great example of how you would not want to tame Trumpets can be found all over MC's score for the Incredibles.... It's how far off pitch these guys are that tell me me how much they're caning their instruments.... Difficult in a library because at fff people expect accuracy, but you get at best 50/50 in my experience, loud trumpets should be used as sparingly as a clash cymbal!


----------



## Caedwallon (Jun 25, 2013)

Must..... resist.......


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 25, 2013)

Resistance is futile!


----------



## HDJK (Jun 26, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Wed Jun 26 said:


> Resistance is futile!



You are truly evil :D ...but soo right! After getting Sable it's practically impossible NOT to buy the rest of the BML range.


----------



## Enyak (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML201 - HORNS -- RELEASED!!*

Fingers crossed for a release of Sable Vol 3 this weekend?


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Enyak - Tuesday the 2nd (as noted in the Sable thread - so the servers don't collapse..)


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 29, 2013)

A new demo from our good mate Rohan Stevenson featuring the new Horns library, and also Sable, Albion, Loegria and Percussion. This is 100% Spitfire, 100% from those libraries. Enjoy!

CAPTAIN BROWN LEADS THE ATTACK

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Captain_Brown_Leads_the_Attack_R.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jun 29, 2013)

Adrian Myers @ Thu Jun 20 said:


> lumcas @ Wed Jun 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone explain me what am I waiting for? I know I'll buy it anyway
> ...



I guess that's my situation.. do you mean that, since BML sounds as great as CB, it's mostly tempting to get it for more articulations? Besides having an orchestra that's actually recorded in the same hall that sounds great out of the box. If you have bought it, what can you say about it compared to CB 2 horns patch?


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last 2 Days Of Discount!*

This demo is awesome! But I hear many clicks and pops... :twisted:


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 29, 2013)

Didn't convert very well for some reason!

Rebouncing. 

Thanks!

P


----------



## Kralc (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last 2 Days Of Discount!*

Nice track!

All I'm curious about is who this bloody Captain Brown fellow is?


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last 2 Days Of Discount!*

*Glad you asked!!*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Brown_(pilot)


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 29, 2013)

Hmm thats odd! that last post looks blank..

Glad you asked re Capt Brown...

http://bit.ly/dE2IbR


----------



## thehuman (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last 2 Days Of Discount!*

Hey Paul,

BML Horns sounds great--you guys did a really splendid job on this library!

Side question, though. I am wondering: how long does it usually take you guys to send out the 10% off coupons? I have been holding off buying Percussion Redux in anticipation of receiving the coupon after the promotion ends, and I am really excited to get it. It has been a rough two weeks holding out (I was literally going to buy it the day BML Horns was released, but decided to buy Horns as well and wait for the coupon).

Anyway, thanks again for all Spitfire does. You libraries are really magical!


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last 2 Days Of Discount!*

I don't mean to speak for Paul and Christian but I think Spitfire sends the coupons out as soon as the discount period is over.


----------



## thehuman (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last 2 Days Of Discount!*



DocMidi657 @ Sun Jun 30 said:


> I don't mean to speak for Paul and Christian but I think Spitfire sends the coupons out as soon as the discount period is over.



Awesome, I can't wait! I will be placing my order as soon as that sucker arrives in my inbox.

Also, just to be clear, I'm not trying to rush you (Paul/Spitfire) or be impatient or anything. I am just really stoked to get some SF Percussion love into my template.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 30, 2013)

No problem!

Yes - its usually the day after the promo ends. So vouchers will go out on the 2nd.

All the best!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 1, 2013)

Last 4 hours of the discount!

Ends at 12 midday PST, 8pm UK time.

Thanks!
Paul


----------



## playz123 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last 2 Days Of Discount!*



thehuman @ Sun Jun 30 said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> I am wondering: how long does it usually take you guys to send out the 10% off coupons? I have been holding off buying Percussion Redux in anticipation of receiving the coupon after the promotion ends, and I am really excited to get it. It has been a rough two weeks holding out (I was literally going to buy it the day BML Horns was released, but decided to buy Horns as well and wait for the coupon).



Voucher just received, so yours should be there shortly if it hasn't arrived already.


----------



## thehuman (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last 2 Days Of Discount!*



playz123 @ Mon Jul 01 said:


> Voucher just received, so yours should be there shortly if it hasn't arrived already.



Yes indeed, I got mine as well, and I am already downloading SF Percussion! (Unfortunately, I am not going to have a chance to play with it until tomorrow...)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey chaps,

Really loving this library. The solo horn is absolutely fantastic and I can even tell just by the sound that your player was British (it's that warm pastoral sound.... melts my heart). And thank you for covering so much dynamic detail, especially at the low end. It's exactly what I want in a horn library.

Any ETA on the second volume of the library or the other mics positions for volume 1? No rush. Just curious.

And lemme tell ya: Boy could I use some BML Trumpets! 

Cheers.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last few hours Of Discount! ENDS 12 midday PST*

...everything that noxtenebrae17 said! 

Graham


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks guys!!

Its all in progress (Trumpets) and sounding fabulous.

Mic positions for Vol 1 will be forthcoming but we are taking a short break from that job to try a few things out with the main mics first, a little experimentation that will carry over into the other mics. Nothing massive/drastic, but things that are definitely worth trying first..

We want to try and get the update perfect before we carry that new programming into the other mics - saves everyone downloading lots of updates..!


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the update Paul.

Really looking forward to everything! (especially those trumpets!)


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last few hours Of Discount! ENDS 12 midday PST*

Hey guys,

what happened to your medieval crumhorn library?


----------



## korgscrew (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last few hours Of Discount! ENDS 12 midday PST*

Guys, any more demos apart from the Captian one?

The only minor annoyance with spitfire stuff is the lack of Dressed Demos. Although, the walkthroughs are top notch! This isnt in any way a dig at Paul or Christian, I just wish there were more demos!

For me, I love listening to dressed demos as well as the naked ones. Both are as important as each other. It really does make the purchase easier, hence, why Im holding off them for now. 

It always good to hear how they will sound in a mix setting, how they could be used, legatos, dynamics etc.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last few hours Of Discount! ENDS 12 midday PST*

so...was there not supposed to be tons of different microphone options for the spitfire modular series ? So far, almost 5 months after the release of this...., i sure never got any more mics than the initial ones..., which is fine, xept the fact that running 4 mic positions at once does not fly well with my computer, not sure why though, as i got tons of ram , ssds and cpu...yet ...craaaackle and pop galore ensues. 

So some stereo mixes would be nice ...for starters.

...Sure Hanz Zimmer is a nifty man and i like percussion and all...but come on, there`s already a few companies behaving like this....kinda annoying to have yet another one.

I am grabbing the low brass as well, but i suppose I will have to wait for another 5-6 months for the entire library then, or more ...as i see there are 2 more volumes of Zimmer to be released, Woodwinds and whatnot...so come on now, at this rate my prostate gland is expanding at a faster pace than this.


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 26, 2013)

There's no easy way to say this, but..

We basically had some technical difficulties with the Horns. We discovered a few things that needed fixing with the other mic positions and mixes, so we went back to the drawing board.

The good news is that they are now all done and being tested. I don't want to overpromise but I'm 95% sure that they will be out by the end of the week.

The great thing is that we learned some really useful new information that will stand us in great stead for completing the rest of the BML range.

Apologies for the delay, but we just couldn't put them out when we weren't 100% happy. Hope you guys understand. Its all coming though!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 26, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Sat Oct 26 said:


> There's no easy way to say this, but..
> 
> We basically had some technical difficulties with the Horns. We discovered a few things that needed fixing with the other mic positions and mixes, so we went back to the drawing board.
> 
> ...



Paul, can you let us in on what the improvements involve? Any chance any of this is related to the support ticket I submitted a little while back?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 27, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Sat Oct 26 said:


> There's no easy way to say this, but..
> 
> We basically had some technical difficulties with the Horns. We discovered a few things that needed fixing with the other mic positions and mixes, so we went back to the drawing board.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear it 
However, before proceeding with more BML modules, i have a few questions regarding this one, and others, i assume.

Are these instruments actually relative in levels ? Some of the instruments sound awfully loud compared to others, like the Solo Cimbasso..., of course i can re-balance to my liking...just wondering if they are all roughly accurate in terms of dynamic range/Levels,. and if i go forth and start adding in Strings and the coming Woodwinds...., will they be sort if ready as is, without having to re-balance everything ?

Second..., about the Uacc thingy, or whatever it is named, ...when setting KS`s with it ..i cannot go down to C-2, it starts at C#-2 ? any special reason ? 

And furthermore...why not introduce a second line of controllers here, i would like to rearrange the KS`s to fit my template, but say...keep both Staccato and muted Staccato on the same KS, selectable by CC or velocity range...etc, ...i do not see any way the UACC can accommodate that ? Having 2 controller inputs would make it possible to setup more complex and customized templates .

And ...i do like the option to use Release samples on the shorts, i do hope this is added to the Horns as well ? 

The sound of course...is stellar, but running 4 mic positions wreaks havoc on my computer, looking forward to the stereomixes asap  

Only thing i would say needs some refinement to my ears, are the dynamic x-fades.. the transitions are sometimes awkward sounding..., as it is now, doing crescendi and other dynamic maneuvers hardly leaves a convincing result...but i am sure you know all of this, and will improve it coming updates, i suppose.

Anyway, thanx for the reply


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last few hours Of Discount! ENDS 12 midday PST*

Hi thanks for all this, our zendesk system is a far better channel for any bug reports and feature requests.

I need to reiterate Paul's point though. The reason for the delay in distributing additional mics and mixes (remembering that all functionality is present in the initial release) is that we discovered some not horrific but noticeable problems that were only aware of once we put some of these mic selections together. They didn't meet our quality bar so the only way we could rectify this was to re-master, which is a time consuming process. This was not created by us pushing out other modules as different teams are assigned different projects. The HZ project for example is being handled not by us, but his team out in LA, it is a Hans Zimmer production, we only took over only a fortnight ago implementing their month's of hard work into a releasable form.

For those of you who have had to wait a little longer we are sorry, but we simply can't push out something that we're not happy with. But as we always say we thank you in advance for the slight glitch(es) you may get with a v1.0 release by discounting them and offering vouchers. We rarely discount the products again (with exception when we need to push sales to finance a full redux overhaul that we provide free to existing users). A lot of the suggestions you made are already areas we're looking in, and I think our other users will agree, our updates are usually pretty meaningful and make the libs even better than expected.

Until you receive the mics I would wholly recommend you cease punishing your system with 4 mic positions! I only ever use 1 or 2 in my large set up and if I really need the extra space and ambience given by the As and Os I play in using a single mic position and then render the different mics separately (for me using freeze in Logic).

I hope this suggestion alleviates the pain until your mixes get to you!

All the best and thanks again for your kind words and patience....

Christian


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last few hours Of Discount! ENDS 12 midday PST*



british_bpm @ Sun Oct 27 said:


> Hi thanks for all this, our zendesk system is a far better channel for any bug reports and feature requests.
> 
> 
> Christian



yes yes, i guess i could have done that if had any friggin idea what a Zendesk was, ..but besides, this way i got your attention, and the answer i was hoping for...didn`t I ? 
Much more efficient 

Anyway...., thanx again, and just for clarity i did not purchase the library during its discount period, as i try to avoid doing that and i usually wait until stuff has been around for a few months before i buy anything..., but in any event, in this instance i want to run several or all mic positions nontheless , and as such the downmixed versions will come in handy , so i look forward to that in the not-too-distant future , thanx


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last few hours Of Discount! ENDS 12 midday PST*



Pzy-Clone @ Sun Oct 27 said:


> british_bpm @ Sun Oct 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi thanks for all this, our zendesk system is a far better channel for any bug reports and feature requests.
> ...



You get to our support system by just replying to your download email, or emailing [email protected]

Its massively less efficient for us to try and keep monitoring forums for people who have a question or a support issue, to be honest I'm not convinced how much longer its practicable to carry on doing that. It takes a lot of time away from actually getting on with the task at hand.

We just ask that you please use our support system to help us manage the task of providing good support to everyone.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last few hours Of Discount! ENDS 12 midday PST*



Pzy-Clone @ Sun Oct 27 said:


> british_bpm @ Sun Oct 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi thanks for all this, our zendesk system is a far better channel for any bug reports and feature requests.
> ...



It's amazing to me, that in this day and age, people have no clue to look on the company's website for support. It's the same website where you purchased the library. On the frontpage the word support is right on top between glossary and the social media icons.

I have dealt with their support a few times and they have always responded fairly quickly and professionally.


----------



## peksi (Oct 30, 2013)

or maybe paul has a young nephew in need of pocket money....?

paul just give him your login+password and tell him to scout this forum 8 hours a day and that's it! we have a replacement paul all over the forum fulfilling all needs of customers!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire: Bml201 - Horns - New Demo!! Last few hours Of Discount! ENDS 12 midday PST*



Darthmorphling @ Mon Oct 28 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Sun Oct 27 said:
> 
> 
> > british_bpm @ Sun Oct 27 said:
> ...



Ooh touche` -- but amazingly, as it happens in this day and age, when you click the word support on the very same page where i purchased the library, you are merely taken to another page with faq`s, tutorials and articles..., there is a "contact" form..but it does not really invite to anything other than leaving a short message to someone, and does not really present itself as a "support" feature either, more like a general mailbox, or perhaps it is a Zendesk in camouflage ? 

Look, i am not feeling one bit guilty about asking a legit question, developers use this forum all the time to promote and discuss their products, if it is suddenly such a huge indignation to answer why part of a release is 5 months delayed without mentioning it anywhere on their site or by email, then fine..., so be it.

Even more Amazingly, there might also be other users wondering about that very same thing, so i really see no problem in asking about it on a public forum that is used with great advantage by the devs themselves to market and sell their products.

Point is i really like the libraries i got from them so far, and just want the full features available or at least get to know when they will become available. And now i do. Hooray. o=? o=? o=?


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 30, 2013)

4 months.

:D


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 30, 2013)

So... the Stereo mix links are going out now over the next 24h.

Alt mics also finished, and will be going out following that once server load has evened out.

thanks for your patience!


----------



## playz123 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you Paul! Downloaded very quickly today and is now installed. Yea! Love those mix mics!


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Oct 30, 2013)

New mix mics now installed! Thanks guys!


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 30, 2013)

Is there documentation or a walk through video on where we are supposed to copy these new files to? I can't seem to find anything about this and I don't want to paste over something we aren't supposed to.


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Paul,

This one is for Sable but its the same for all the BML libraries:



Thanks!

Paul


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction Paul . Got it now.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 31, 2013)

Spitfire, just a little glitch on your site to report. When one downloads the "Printer Friendly" version of the BML201 manual it appears to be exactly the same as the full one. In fact both files have the same name (you usually have something like PF in the file name of the one meant for printing). So perhaps links are not quite right for the second file??


----------

